
WebVR Showroom - guigui
http://showroom.littleworkshop.fr
======
pcunite
Love it!

However, Chrome (IE 11 too) reports, "You browser does not support WebVR.
Falling back to non-VR mode"? Perhaps I'm misunderstanding what I need for a
client. I would like this demo to have WASD or arrow key support too.

It would be neat if this could be used to tour a home design online prior to
building it for real. Maybe a type of Minecraft app to where I could assemble
a space (from generic parts) then show my design to a real engineer who could
fabricate it.

~~~
Ajedi32
I think Chrome only supports Daydream headsets for now. If you've got an
Android phone that supports Daydream you should be able to load the page on
there in Chrome, pop the phone into your headset, and get VR that way.

Edit: Firefox Nightly seems to support it with desktop headsets as well.
Here's a guide to current browser support for WebVR:
[https://webvr.info/](https://webvr.info/)

------
Hydraulix989
Tap to walk (servo) is a bit too nauseating in VR; "blink"/instantaneous
teleport is much easier on one's stomach.

~~~
guigui
It does use instant teleport when you view the demo in a VR headset.

------
proyb2
Safari in iOS 10.x could view WebVR smoothly is a surprising experience. I
have thought it wasn't supported.

------
pjmlp
Looks very nice, congratulations.

------
King-Aaron
This is awesome!

